# 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??



## Ubi2004 (19 Dezember 2007)

*01377440114 Einwahlprogramm auf meinem Rechner*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Isdn-Anlage mit mehreren Rufnummern. Eine Nummer ist nur für meinen Pc mit Isdn-Modem reserviert. Unter dieser Nummer, wurde an mehreren Tagen, die Telefonnummer 01377440114 angewählt. Jeweils für 12 sek., 1€ pro Einwahl.

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege herausbekommen ob noch weitere Fälle bekannt sind, wo durch den Rechner diese Nummer angewählt wurde.

Betreiber scheint nach meinen Kenntnissen die Firma In-telegence GmbH & Co Kg zu sein.

Über Infos freue ich mich sehr.

Gruß, Ubi


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

...das ist wahrscheinlich nicht richtig. In-Telegence vermietet die Nummern nur und macht die Abrechnung. Frage beim Support doch aber mal nach, wem die Nummer zugeteilt wurde.

Außerdem - wenn über die ISDN-Anlage bereits auf einer Leitung telefoniert wird und die Konfiguration es so vorsieht, dann kann von einem weiteren Nutzer durchaus auch die PC-Nummer verwendet werden. Schau mal, wie deine MSN verteilt sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...das ist wahrscheinlich nicht richtig. In-Telegence vermietet die Nummern nur und macht die Abrechnung. Frage beim Support doch aber mal nach, wem die Nummer zugeteilt wurde.
> 
> Außerdem - wenn über die ISDN-Anlage bereits auf einer Leitung telefoniert wird und die Konfiguration es so vorsieht, dann kann von einem weiteren Nutzer durchaus auch die PC-Nummer verwendet werden. Schau mal, wie deine MSN verteilt sind.



Dann schau doch mal ob du die Datei tbncpq.exe auf deinen PC gespeichert ist.


----------



## Ubi2004 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Die Rufnummern (MSN) sind in meiner ISDN-Anlage eindeutig Zugeordnet. Kein anderes Gerät kann die Nummer eines Anderen verwenden. Ich sehe genau wer, wann, wie lange und wohin angerufen hat. Irrtum ausgeschlossen, funktionier seit Jahren 100%ig!!

@ Unbekannt: An eine solche Datei kann ich mich erinnern. War extrem schwierig sie von der Platte zu putzen.

Gruß, ubi


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Na da hast Du ja einen Platz in der ersten Reihe.
http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan-downloader_w32_tiny_gg.shtml


----------



## Ubi2004 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Na da hast Du ja einen Platz in der ersten Reihe.
> http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan-downloader_w32_tiny_gg.shtml



Laut f-secure ist dieser Trojaner noch unter Gefahrenlevel 3. Was kann denn da noch schlimmer sein


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Das Gefahrenlevel von F-Secure ist der Ausdruck für die Verbreitungsgeschwindigkeit, jedoch nicht für das Schädigungslevel. Aber da ja noch unter Level 3 is ja alles easy. Richtig?


----------



## Ubi2004 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

War nur "Spaß". Ich weiß nicht ob dieser Trojaner, oder ein anderer für diese Misere verantwortlich ist.
Ich weiß aber dass es eine riesige Sauerei ist mit diesen 0137er Nummern. Ich kann 100%ig behaupten, das es ein Einwahlprogramm über meinen Pc gewesen ist. Bei vielen anderen hängt nach so einer Aktion wahrscheinlich der Haussegen schief.

Gruß, Ubi


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal ob du die Datei tbncpq.exe auf deinen PC gespeichert ist.


Hi Unregistrierter. Kennst Du diese Datei? hast Du diese Datei? Bitte schicke sie mir *dringend* zu. Melde Dich evtl. hier an oder versuche auf anderem Wege, mir die datei und (falls vorhanden) weitere Infos zukommen zu lassen. Gibt es zu der exe irgendwelche Infos?

01377440114
01377 440114
0137 7440114


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Das ist ja super spannend...



			
				in-telegence schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 7440114		La Voice GmbH & Co.KG
> Waldenserstraße 2-4
> 10551 Berlin
> 
> ...





> 9.1. Dieser Service bzw. der Kontakt zu den Frauen kann mit bis zu 56 € monatlich bei Abschluß eines Monatsabo in Rechnung gestellt werden. Weiteres hierzu, erfahren Sie bei Kontaktaufnahme zu einem Girl, in den vorher angesagten AGBs bzw. Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



> 0137 7440114 La Voice GmbH & Co.KG
> Waldenserstraße 2-4
> 10551 Berlin
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info.

Hui. Dann ist das wohlein Kontaktservice... Wurde so ein Dienst angewählt?
www.lav*ice.de

*Ich bitte dringend um weitere Hinweise für den Zusammenhang zwischen einem Schädling und einer 0137-Anwahl. *

zur 01377440114 "Leider können wir Dioch nicht sofort durchstellen, da sich noch eine Person vor Dir in der Leitung befindet. Bitte versuche es gleich noch einmal"
Also keine Leistung für 1 Euro? Und ich bin wieder mal einen Euro ärmer


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 La Voice GmbH*

für die Nachwelt
PS: Bitte den Betreiber (La Voice GmbH) im Threadtitel ergänzen - das ist kein Televoting!
[...]Zuständig für die Anfrage bei in-telegence ist
verbraucherservice(at)in-telegence.net
jt(at)in-telegence.net (Rechtsabteilung)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Aktuelle Dialer:
http://www.symantec.com/de/de/norton/security_response/threatexplorer/risks/dialers.jsp


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Jaja, die kenne ich ja fast alle persönlich 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal ob du die Datei tbncpq.exe auf deinen PC gespeichert ist.


Zu dieser rätselhaften Datei gibt es verdammt wenige Informationen. 
Aber wieso sollte ein Unregistrierter hier ausgerechnet diese Datei mit ausgerechnet dieser Nummer in Verbindung bringen? Das ist zu klären. Da geklärt ist, dass sich hinter der 0137 ein Kontaktservice verbirgt, womöglich beworben in allerlei Printmedien, erscheint die Dialerhypothese äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Das ist schon klar. Dialer sind megaout - es sei denn es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit für voip-Dialer.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aktuelle Dialer:
> http://www.symantec.com/de/de/norton/security_response/threatexplorer/risks/dialers.jsp


Ganz nette Liste aber letztendlich wenig hilfreich, da  die  angewählten Nummern nicht  genannt 
werden, z.B. 


> Dialer.Trafficjam Updated: February 2, 2007 Dialer.Trafficjam is a dialer application that dials a premium rate service using a modem.


usw. usw


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte ein Unregistrierter hier ausgerechnet diese Datei mit ausgerechnet dieser Nummer in Verbindung bringen?


Vermutungen aus welcher Ecke es kommt, gibt es schon. Nur wenn der Betreffende nicht den Mut aufbringt, entweder mehr darüber zu offenbaren oder sich wenigstens anzumelden, um Details 
 per PN zu vermitteln, bringt es überhaupt nichts


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Hallo mir ist gleiches passiert.
Modem beendet eigenmächtig Verbindung und wählt obige Nummer,
und das öfters.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Nimm deinen PC und bring ihn zur Polizei.
Mach wenigstens *jetzt* ein Image! 
festplattenimage freeware

Melde Dich hier an, ich hätte da ein paar Fragen... (wäre auch wichtig bei einer evtl. Strafanzeige)

@mods: Das ist kein Televoting. Bitte Threadtitel anpassen und meine geleerten beiträge löschen (zwecks Übersichtlichkeit)
_Modaktion: Wunschgemäß geleerte Beiträge entfernt _


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Laut Auskunft des Nummernbetreibers "La Voice" wurde die Nummer mittlerweile deaktiviert. Man habe diese Nummer nur für einen Kunden geroutet. Die Rechtsabteilung dort prüfe den Vorfall und alle Gelder wurden dort eingefroren. Wer direkt betroffen ist, kann sicher dort nachfragen, wer denn nun der ominöse Endkunde war...


----------



## dieklan (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo mir ist gleiches passiert.
> Modem beendet eigenmächtig Verbindung und wählt obige Nummer,
> und das öfters.



Hallo ich war der verfasser.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Hi, schön, dass Du Dich noch einmal meldest...
Hast Du irgendeine Idee, was der Auslöser der Anwahl gewesen sein könnte? Übrigens: Wenn Du Dich an den Betreiber wendest, wird Dir womöglich die Gebühr erlassen. Aber mir geht es um 'was anderes (ich habe mich auch nicht um die paar Euro gekümmert, die mich das gekostet hat).

Hast Du evtl. etwas auf dem rechner (gehabt), was die Anwahl ausgelöst haben könnte? Dann bitte erstatte Strafanzeige und bring deinen PC zur Polizei.


----------



## dieklan (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Ich habe leider gleich danach mehrere Vierenscanner losgelassen.
Es waren mehrere Vieren drauf, aber kein sichtbarer Dialer.
Habe anschließend Dialer-Control installiert.
Er erkante aber keine Eiwahlprog. ,auch die von mir 
installierten nicht.
Bei zweitem XP auf gleichen Rechner geht es jedoch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Hast Du danach gesucht?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215891#post215891

"Datei tbncpq.exe"

*
@techies:

kann man eine Infektion mit diesem teil anhand irgendwelcher Spuren belegen?
Wie kommt dieser Unregistrierte auf diese Datei? Das klingt nicht nach Zufallsschuß...
*


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



dieklan schrieb:


> Ich habe leider gleich danach mehrere Vierenscanner losgelassen.
> Es waren mehrere Vieren drauf, aber kein sichtbarer Dialer.


gibt es da noch Logdateien?
Kannst du mal hijackthis (www.hijackthis.de) drüber laufen lassen? (aber nichts löschen, mich würde das Protokoll interessieren)


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hast Du danach gesucht?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215891#post215891
> 
> "Datei tbncpq.exe"
> ...




Ohne weitere Informationen lassen sich da eher keine vernünftigen Aussagen machen. Die Verbreitungswege (s. Beschreibung), wie das passiert sein kann, sind zu vielfältig...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Hallo Leute,

bei meiner Schwester war es die 01377 44 00 95, welche am 2./3./4. 12. 07 vom Rechner angewählt wurde (Gesamtkosten von 466 euro). Die tbncpq.exe ist auf der Platte vorhanden.
Wir haben inzwischen die Bundesnetzagentur eingeschaltet.
In- telegence verwies auf die Starcalling GmbH Berlin, welche ohne Nachweis über die Einwahl jede weitere Auskunft verweigert. Die Telekom verweigert die Herausgabe der kompletten Nummer (letzte 3 Stellen entfernt). Eine Telekom Mitarbeiterin gab uns die komplette Nummer, aber leider nur telefonisch.

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bei meiner Schwester war es die 01377 44 00 95, welche am 2./3./4. 12. 07 vom Rechner angewählt wurde (Gesamtkosten von 466 euro). Die tbncpq.exe ist auf der Platte vorhanden.
> Wir haben inzwischen die Bundesnetzagentur eingeschaltet.


Bringt den Rechner zur Polizei, da gehört er hin. Die sollen ein Image erstellen und Euch das Teil dann wieder mitgeben... Aber vorher das Vorgehen absprechen, dass Euer Rechner nicht zu lange dort bleiben muß (Kommt im Zweifelsfall auf die computerforensischen Grundfähigkeiten der Diensstelle an, wie lange das dauert)

Mein Vertrauen in die Fähigkeiten und den Willen der Bundesnetzagentur, so etwas anständig zu verfolgen (bzw. verfolgen zu lassen) schwankt zwischen nicht vorhanden und gar nicht vorhanden.
Wo wohnt ihr denn?

P.S.: Für die zivilrechtliche Seite ist es schon richtig, sich an die Bundesnetzagentur zu wenden. Im Falle der zunächst genannten Nummer wurde vom Betreiber die Bereitschaft angedeutet, die Beträge aus Kulanz zurück zu erstatten. Apropos Betreiber: Wie weit entfernt sind denn, rein personell, die beiden Betreiber? Ich habe nichts gesagt, nur gefragt....................



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Telekom verweigert die Herausgabe der kompletten Nummer (letzte 3 Stellen entfernt). Eine Telekom Mitarbeiterin gab uns die komplette Nummer, aber leider nur telefonisch.


Verstehe ich es richtig? Die 0137-Nummer wurde nur telefonisch genannt?

Noch ein PS: Die Starcalling ist hier durchaus bekannt - einige hier sind erfahrene Würgeschlangenbeschwörer 
In-telegence und die Starcalling-Geschäftsführung kennen sich ja auch schon länger
Na, Python, wer ist denn der Kunde?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Wolfgang, ich will es noch einmal ganz deutlich schreiben:
*ERSTATTE STRAFANZEIGE!
Danke! *
und melde Dich hier an, ich hätte gerne ein Auge auf diese exe-Datei geworfen (bzw. werfen lassen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01377440114 Mein Rechner beteiligt sich am Televoting??*

Ach übrigens: Betroffene sollen bitte Strafanzeige stellen. hatte ich das schon erwähnt?


----------

